# Blood of Asaheim



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

So I've found that my tendencies are to power my way through 15-20 books and get heavily invested in the 40k universe, then I take around a 1-2 month hiatus from reading. I have had my fill of video games and fresh air for the time being :laugh:, and it is about time I start hitting my ever growing collection of books I haven't gotten to yet.

First on top of my pile is Blood of Asaheim, but I have noticed that I have not seen a single thread discussing or even reviewing it yet. I have not even heard it mentioned since the initial thread that got posted simply announcing that Chris Wraight was writing the book.

Was just curious if because it is just average bolter porn or something like that which caused nobody to feel the need to even bring it up? or is everyone simply behind in their reading as well and just not gotten to it yet? lol.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Its an ok book, but nothing special. Focusing heavilly on a single space wolf marine squad and their scism with a member returning from 50 years in the deathwatch. Feeling so out of place as he tries to find his spot again.

The recently released Deathwatch is a far superior read imo. And that one deals with a single squad as well.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It was a good book... But at times it felt like Mr.Wraight totally forgot to even check the Space Wolves codex before starting to write it, which was a shame after the amazing "Battle of the Fang". 

Its a good read, but nothing overly spectacular.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> It was a good book... But at times it felt like Mr.Wraight totally forgot to even check the Space Wolves codex before starting to write it, which was a shame after the amazing "Battle of the Fang".


This. He had no notion of just how a SW pack works. The fact there are characters who seem to have come to the pack at different times, and members being everything from blood claw to long fang, is just plain wrong, and I'm surprised that such blatant mistakes made it past the editors. 

If you're gonna write about a unique, non codex chapter the least you can do regarding research is read the bloody codex. He dropped dramatically in my eyes after being so high after _Battle of the Fang_.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

His LE HH-novella about the White Scars wasn't too much to hang around the tree either.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Damn.... This was exactly the response I was afraid of  Figures I post this and LotN posts his review on the book at the exact same times lol.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khyzer said:


> Damn.... This was exactly the response I was afraid of  Figures I post this and LotN posts his review on the book at the exact same times lol.


Coincidence.

I quite liked the book and the Pack mentality. The bromance of it was a bit eyebrow-raising at times, I do not see Space Marines of any type hugging and whispering to each other as something that they would do, but the pack itself had a good makeup. The idea that a Pack is formed but only lasts as long as it's members is interesting, and that they are reinforced with new blood means a pack can live on past losing members but ultimately will never be the same again with the infusion of new blood.

Though Gunnlaugur's rank should be a bit clearer. _Vaerangi_ is cool but Wolf Guard? Those are the bodyguards to the Jarl, not the squad leaders. At least I think that's it, I could be wrong.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Though Gunnlaugur's rank should be a bit clearer. _Vaerangi_ is cool but Wolf Guard? Those are the bodyguards to the Jarl, not the squad leaders. At least I think that's it, I could be wrong.


In table top you can actually split of Wolf Guard from their own squad and have them lead other squads.

Page 86, "Pack Leaders" rule in the Codex.


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

First 100 pages were boring (because story and dialogs fully focused on Ingvar and Gunnlaugr relationships).
Battles vs Death Guard were pretty good. 
Book worth it's price , but loses to Battle of the Fang.

I'm wondering - will Wraight continue story? - Story about revenge on those "I" hunters, who killed Hjortur.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Znoz said:


> I'm wondering - will Wraight continue story?


Based on the cliffhangar ending, I`d say we will most likely see a sequel. Lets hope he reads the Codex this time around.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Lord of the Night said:
> 
> 
> > Though Gunnlaugur's rank should be a bit clearer. Vaerangi is cool but Wolf Guard? Those are the bodyguards to the Jarl, not the squad leaders. At least I think that's it, I could be wrong
> ...


True, but Wraight seems to think that when a WG pack leader dies that his successor is promoted to the Wolf Guard from within a pack, rather than just have another of the jarl's bodyguards take over. So much for having to be a mighty warrior of which sagas are told to join their ranks.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> True, but Wraight seems to think that when a WG pack leader dies that his successor is promoted to the Wolf Guard from within a pack, rather than just have another of the jarl's bodyguards take over. So much for having to be a mighty warrior of which sagas are told to join their ranks.


Which is yet another reason why he should be slapped with a Codex.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you're missing the point here guys--the fact that the pack is so mismatched is a sign that there's something very wrong going on. It's quite obviously the author telling the readers "guys, pay attention, something's not right here".


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bloody Mary said:


> I think you're missing the point here guys--the fact that the pack is so mismatched is a sign that there's something very wrong going on. It's quite obviously the author telling the readers "guys, pay attention, something's not right here".


Nope, SW packs do not get replacements. At all. Ever. That's what the whole fluff behind Lone Wolves is all about. The lone survivor of a pack who wishes to join his brothers, but will not sell his life cheaply. 

If the characters made mention of getting replacements and it being unusual, fine, but they didn't. Also, it appears that they joined over the course of decades, so it was not a recent thing, as if the current situation dictated a change in millenia old customs. Along with the WG mistake and all the talk of not one but two members of the pack having rune blades, which the codex plainly states are psyker weapons, it just stinks of ignorance of the codex.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Who could tell me wtf has happened to Baldr? Is he a psyker? If so, why Rune Priests havent found out it earlier? Is the totem of Gurlaung was blocking his powers? Oh was it simply striken with plague? When wtf is he still alive? Nobody except Grey Knights could live through Typhus plague (as mentioned in Codexes) Could someone explain?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

It wasnt typhus. And by the end they are relieved by a Space Wolf fled led by Njal Stormcaller.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Anakwanar said:


> Who could tell me wtf has happened to Baldr? Is he a psyker? If so, why Rune Priests havent found out it earlier? Is the totem of Gurlaung was blocking his powers? Oh was it simply striken with plague? When wtf is he still alive? Nobody except Grey Knights could live through Typhus plague (as mentioned in Codexes) Could someone explain?


He was a psyker alright. It seems between the totem and his own willpower he managed to supress his powers though. This isn't the first time that it has been implied that Nurgle's plagues are more than just physical, so Baldr was particularly vulnerable to it, especially after giving back his totem. 

How he survived I don't know. I couldn't decide if he was actually possessed by a demon, or just acting under the influence of the plague. The fact he killed the Nurgle champion and left his pack mates alone makes me think he was the latter. Either way it was another thing that didn't really fit in with standing fluff.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Please don't tell me that CW has gone and ballsed up this one, he was doing so well. 

Bill King made a couple of stray comments, mixing up Rune Priests and Wolf Priests, but that was back in the day and we canforgive him. Now the fluff is so padded out, and there's a damn fine codex available, CW has no excuse. 

Was looking forward to this book, but now I'm hesitant... 

Rev


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

TheReverend - you misunderstood us - the book is excellent, but it just, that some choices, made by the author for the WG pack are very strange.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds like a bit of what ADB mentions every now and then; people getting up and out of sorts when an author writes or mentions things that different. Yes some of it may be way out there (rune blades) but these are the Space Wolves we are talking about, they can vary quite a bit from great company to great company; whose to say there are not some amongst them who do allow their packs to be reinforced if the need be?

Just because the Wolves are wildly divergent from the codex astartes and similar does not mean they throw all notion of tactics, strategy, sense, and intelligence out the window.


----------

